# My Two Cuties



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You know me, i can't stay away from a camera for long. I think i've set a record the last few days though, no photos in 3 days!!  I had lots of fun taking loads of photos and here are some of my favourites of Cookie and Bailee.


















Cookie was getting some lovely scratchies









But it wasn't long before Bailee flew in and crashed the party, he's so jealous









Lately Bailee can go from a total sook like this to a demon, you gotta love hormonal birds









After scratchies it was time for some flirting









Fluffing









Preening (you can see Cookie is astounded by the yellow idiot sitting next to her)









Maybe it's just me, but i think bird feet are CUTE









Mr Bailee with his dorky preening face on










And now for the best of the lot, hehehe...


























LOL!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Those last three of Cookie are priceless...LOL  That first one of Cookie(of the last three) it looks like she is having a bad hair day  to funny.... Bailee of course is handsome as always I love his birdie feet pic


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Those last three of Cookie are priceless...LOL  That first one of Cookie(of the last three) it looks like she is having a bad hair day


Those are her preening cheeks. Right after preening her cheek feathers stick out to the side and she yawns heaps cause she must get feather dust in her throat.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Birdie feet ARE cute!  Cookie's last pics are really funny looking too! I love Bailee's expressions- As far as Bailee's silly self-I'm starting to think it's a boy thing! Keep the pics coming-(it doesn't make me look as camera obsessed..hehe) OH! And I LOVE Cookie's eyes!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Bea, those are absolutely priceless. Bailee is such a sweety, you always seem to get his character out through the photos that you take. It seems to me that he is trying so hard to be loved. LOL. As for Cookie, well, what can I say, she is a little darling and the last three photos are just wonderful, they made me really laugh.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww bea. i love your photos. love the second picture aswell. Its so frame worthy. if you were to frame all your beautiful picutres you would have no room left at all lol.


----------

